# H.S.B True Value bicycle



## Rickg1964 (Sep 2, 2013)

Anybody know anything about HSB True Value Bikes.i think it is 1935-37


----------



## jpromo (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice find! I'm pretty sure that's a long wheel-base Colson bicycle badged by True Value. '36-37ish. Much of the parts look to be original to the bike, despite being a repaint.


----------



## skindel (Sep 2, 2013)

*roadster*

nice find --i have one but no badge---its one of my favorites --i always refer to it as my double bar roadster---i'm thinking of custom making a tank to place behind the seat tube in front of the rear fender--its most likely going to be my first rat rod-i have been gathering stuff when i can snag it off ebay--check out the delta silverray type light i got for 14$--good luck with it


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 2, 2013)

*H.s.b.*

H.S.B. WAS A CHICAGO COMPANY "Hibbard, Spencer, Bartlett & Company".
THEY WERE A HARDWARE DISTRIBUTING COMPANY AND
USED THE "TRUE VALUE" NAME BRAND FOR RETAIL HARDWARE STORES.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 2, 2013)

Did H.S.B. manufacture any of their own models? I've seen their head badge on a couple old tricycles from the 20s/30s before without the True Value name.

Dave


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Sep 3, 2013)

That is a long wheel-base Colson, they were made two years, 36 and 37, if you have peaked fenders and a date stamped on the bottom then it's a 37. The specific model is a "double bar motor bike." The seat isnt original and you're missing the dropstand parts. Also, I haven't seen that stem on this bike before, may not be original. Still, great find!


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 3, 2013)

*I never thought I'd say this to a guy...*

Nice Melons!  Nice bike too. The fender braces should be flat, if not the fenders are most likely incorrect.   Those are some sweet Persons pedals though if you have a matching set.


----------



## Rickg1964 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. The serial number is 2288K if that means anything. What are peaked fenders? Some have said this is a Colson. Could it be a Schwinn since the fenders are different than the Colson?


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Sep 3, 2013)

If you don't have any other numbers arkind the serial number (sometimes hard to tell under layers of paint) then its a 36, colson didn't start dating till 37. Peaked fenders means theres a ridge, like someone folded then unfolded, running down the center of the fender. Yours should be smoothe across the profile.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi! I also have a Hibbard true value bike! From what I have been able to find I believe that HP Snyder and the DP haris companies were making frames and accessories for many bike and department store companies! So quit possible that they made that frame for the colson as well as for Hibbard. May have come with a few different parts than the colson. Mine has paint markings like a rollfast witch also I believe a Synder/haris bike! By what I have gathered I believe mine to be a 1934! I did make my own tank and springer front end and am in the process of a rat bike! I have not modified any of the original parts and have kept the original stuff. Fun project! Can’t wait to see what you do with your bike!


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 22, 2021)

Rollfast style paint detail!


----------



## stezell (Jan 22, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> Rollfast style paint detail!
> 
> View attachment 1343698



That member hasn't been on here since 2013. Colson actually built their own bicycles in Elyria, OH.

Sean


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 22, 2021)

stezell said:


> That member hasn't been on here since 2013. Colson actually built their own bicycles in Elyria, OH.
> 
> Sean



That’s great to know! Thank you Sean!


----------



## stezell (Jan 22, 2021)

Porkchop said:


> That’s great to know! Thank you Sean!



If you click on the users pic or initial in your case some of the members show last time they were active, some just join to see how much something is worth or how old.


----------



## Porkchop & Applesauce (Jan 22, 2021)

Thank you for the help! I’m still a newbie here! Appreciate it!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 14, 2021)

HP Snyder, like Colson was a bicycle manufacturer who made bicycles and sold them to distributors or wholesalers.
HSB, like DP Harris was a bicycle distributor or wholesaler, who did not make bicycles, but purchased them directly from the manufacturer.  HP Snyder NY acquired a mid-western Excelsior plant to supply various mid-western and western distributors and mail-order catalog companies, such as Sears Chicago, Wards Chicago, and perhaps HSB Chicago.  Not sure if a HSB Chicago bicycle, if made in Indiana, would ever be routed through a NY distributor.


----------

